# 25% on new Echo Device with trade-in of old device.



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been wanting an Echo Spot, and knew there was a sale on now--and the $90 you listed interested me, CS. I went to the Echo Spot page to see what the current price ($99) was before Black Friday and there was a 25% off with trade in of an old Echo device, and a gift card for the value of the trade-in. I had an Echo dot I rarely use, so I took them up on it. It's not visible to me now, since I took advantage of it, but it's talked about online. Hopefully if you click through, you'll see the offer. I'm pretty sure the offer applies to any Echo device, but you apparently do need a trade-in, similar to the Kindle offer recently.
> 
> When I clicked on the offer, I got five dollars for my original Dot, and a notice that the 25% off would be applied at checkout, which it was. So I got $25 off the $99 price, and the $5 trade in on the original Dot covered the tax.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, my Echo Spot was delivered just now...to my neighbor's house! . I think this is the first time this has happened. Amazon told me it was the next stop, then delivered, then sent me a pic of the delivery!










Hubby went to get it since I have a badly sprained ankle..which means it'll be another half hour while he chats up the neighbors.

Since Amazon asked for feedback on the photo, I told 'me it was fine except for being my neighbor's house, LOL!

Betsy


----------

